# Redline Speed Worx Presents: APR TSI Stage 1 & 2 Intakes INSTOCK !



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We are very excited to announce that parts are finally starting to arrive here at the shop from the guys down at APR. The 1st batch of our intake order has been delivered and are ready to rock'n'roll ! 

*Sale Pricing : 

APR Stage 1 TSI Intake = $269.10 

APR Stage 2 TSI Intake = $179.10* 




























 

*Please PM for Purchasing Details ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the orders guys !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We have another shipment of 20+ Units en-route to us as we speak !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*A Few More Stage 1 / 2 Systems arrive the end of last week*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*For any Local Tri-State VWVortex Members we have also been offering Free Installation of both Stage 1 / 2 System.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*All orders have shipped ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the new orders guys !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, the APR Sale Ended this past weekend on the 31st, but *we will honor sale pricing on the Stage 1 / 2 Carbonio Systems while supplies last ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PMs Replied, all orders shipped !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

A few more orders shipped out this morning !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Just a few units left at the SALE pricing ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All orders have shipped, few units left in stock !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Again, thanks for the orders guys ! A few more units shipped out yesterday !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Get your Orders in Before the Sale Ends this Week !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We have a few more pieces left of the current inventory and will honor the sale pricing on these last units


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Intakes are Back in STOCK ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Orders !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PMs replied, All Orders Shipped !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hope Everyone had a good Weekend and is ready for St Patty's ! :beer::beer::beer:*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PMs replied ! 

Shipped a few more Units out this morning !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

These can now be purchased directly through our website !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

All PM's Replied !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We Are Currently Sold Out of Stage 1 Pieces, but Plenty of Stage 2 Intakes Ready to Ship !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Back In Stock ! *


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Can we get the sale price in the first post?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, APR Sale Goes Through the End of July !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*In Stock, Ready to ship ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*All PM's Replied *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*8 more intakes just went out this afternoon ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

These are up on the site for Purchase !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*We still have more of these in stock ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Sway Bars are back on SALE ! $269.10 *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

We just received another shipment of Stage 1 pieces today !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Back on Sale ! Give us a call today to place your order ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

So who needs some post-christmas goodies !? :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Last day of the sale ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*APR Inventory IN STOCK and ON SALE ! Check the webstore now !*


----------

